# Flat paint.



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guy's,
I had my Merc repaired under warrenty at an approved coachworks six months ago.
They repainted the boot lid, rear bumper, rear wings, and blended onto rear doors.
This was done due to laqure starting to peel.
The job looked great and all matched perfectly, but six months down the line & 2000 miles later the rear wings realy look flat, and you can tell a mile of that it's been repaired.
The car has been detailed, but this has made little difference.
Any advise on what i should do would be great.
Thanks guys
Vince.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd be taking it back to the bodyshop that repaired it. They will have to gaurantee there work/paint. As there also Mercedes approved they should only be using Glasurit or spies hecker paint. You need to take it back and explain your not happy with it, and ask what are they going to do to rectify the problem.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Andy, they did say the work was coverd for 3 years so should not be a problem to run it back to them. :thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just an update, took it back to them today and they agreed that there was a problem.
So it's going back to them on tue next week to be sorted.
They said the paint had " dropped back " and somtimes this happends and does'nt show up till a few months of use in different temps ect.
So good news and i have every faith they will put it right for me. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

glad to hear they are going to sort it out , its amazing how many places wouldve tried to bull**** you


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Any decent shop with a good reputation to uphold would try and sort it out.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds like a decent enough garage then. The hot weather can sometimes affectt fresh paint.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

The coachworks manager rang me today and apologised for what had happend. He said " i will make sure you are 100% happy with our work."
I asked what had to be done, he said the area would be " flatted back " and re polished, and this would cure the problem.
Do you people in the trade out there think this sounds about right.?
Also doe's this mean i'm going to end up with a load of swirls and holograms in the area they are going to polish.?
I know these body shops are not as dedicted as the detailers out there.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

vtaylor78 said:


> The coachworks manager rang me today and apologised for what had happend. He said " i will make sure you are 100% happy with our work."
> I asked what had to be done, he said the area would be " flatted back " and re polished, and this would cure the problem.
> Do you people in the trade out there think this sounds about right.?
> Also doe's this mean i'm going to end up with a load of swirls and holograms in the area they are going to polish.?
> I know these body shops are not as dedicted as the detailers out there.


They are taking the right approach so give them a chance and see how it turns out.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup sounds like die back .


it can also be that they shock cooled it after it came of bake cycle ..happens quite a bit in places to speed up the proccess 

there method should work fine with flattening and polishing ...just keep your eye on it tho it might happpen down the line again !


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

is it the red one in you pic? looks a great car


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

andyrst said:


> is it the red one in you pic? looks a great car


Thats the one mate, yer very pleased with it. :thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

The coachworks collected my car this morning, and it will be finished later this afternoon.
So i will post up how they have done tonight.:thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Got my car back and it looks absolutly stunning, they have done a great job on it and i am very pleased.
Anybody in the Northampton area that needs some bodywork doing, Castle Coachworks give them a try. :thumb:


----------

